# Are my numbers adding up?



## RobertSCenpidede (Mar 29, 2020)

Early in the summer, I replaced both of my traditional Sillcocks with 3/4 in. quarter turn hose bibbs. A few days ago, I started filling out the RainBird paperwork for their irrigation plan, and I feel like stuff isn't adding up.

The water company said my house's water meter is 3/4 and the service line is 1 in. PVC.

I test the PSI on the faucet closes to the meter; it read 80 psi. I thought the gauge was wrong, bought a second tester gauge, it read 110 psi. My GPM tested at 6 gallons on average with no other water being used in the house during the late evening.

Could those numbers be accurate or could the quarter turn hose bibb be messing up the test?


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I don't think it would affect your PSI, but it could restrict your gpm.


----------



## Oyster Shark (Aug 24, 2020)

The bib is messing up your numbers.

The numbers you are referencing refer to the pipe size connection and not the internal diameter (ID) of the pipe. Usually 1/2 and 3/4 hose bibs have the same internals.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

110psi is really bad for your house. Do you have a pressure reducing valve?


----------



## RobertSCenpidede (Mar 29, 2020)

After a few more test, the psi is at 80 with about 6 gpm.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

You should have more than 6 gpm with a 3/4" meter and one inch line. If you want to be sure, and you know you're doing the irrigation anyway, you can go ahead and branch off your service line wherever you are going to install the backflow preventer and/or irrigation valves and do a flow test bypassing the hose bibs. Even if you have 11 gpm, you may want to design your system to 6 gpm, so you can still take showers, etc., when your system is running. (It sounds like you are using your house water, and not an separate irrigation meter?)

80 psi is on the upper end of acceptable for your house fixtures. You may want to add a pressure regulating valve. It's also higher than some irrigation parts as well, so it could help for both.


----------

